# Safe Worlds Internet Television Inc



## Les Pratt (11 October 2021)

Does anyone know anything about this company incorporated in Pennsylvania USA


----------



## greggles (11 October 2021)

A quick Google search revealed this: https://download.asic.gov.au/media/4453526/030133055.pdf


----------



## KevinBB (11 October 2021)

Yes ... read this previous thread from Aussie Stock Forums ... or the ASIC Enforceable Undertaking posted by @greggles in the previous post.

Google knows everything. I expect that the company in question is becoming active again.

KH


----------

